# Your goat names vs. nicknames



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Jesse's post got me thinking it would be fun to share our goats names and nicknames.

Snow White -- Meannie :laugh: 
Madison --- Maddie
Ithma --- Big Mama
Mimsy --- Mims
Cleo --- Cleo...lol
Mac --- MacAttack
Big Bang --- Bang Bang or Big Pain LOL <My 5yo calls him Big Thing LOL>
Cupcake Sparkles --- Sparkles
Wysteria --- Wystie
Lyrica --- LyriBug
Stargazer --- Starbaby
Spitfire --- S.P.

They all know their nicknames and they fit them. Snow White is really a sweetie, she's just a meannie/bully to the other goats LOL
Big Bang - his nickname depends on the day and mood :laugh:


----------



## meluvgoats (Apr 19, 2012)

Well there barn names are beatrice nd bellatrix but I always seem to shorten dem to 
Beatrice: bee or toggy (shes always following u around like a bee)
Bellatrix: trixie or bella ( depends on d day lol)


----------



## BlueMoonSpot (May 11, 2012)

I call my doeling Stella "Chewy" 'cause she's always chewing on things. Sometimes I call her "Baby" since she's our youngest pet. =) She has also been called "Stella-bella" for unknown reasons. Luna is sometimes "Luna Baboona" or "Loony", hehe. =D


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Pocket Sized Waning Moon -- Gypsy, Momma Goat.

End of the Line Busy Bee -- Bee Bee, Baby Bee

Godiva -- Diva

Yuffie -- Howie and Charlie, because his owners renamed him and are picking between the two.

Samuel -- Angel boy, golden boy, Peter Pan, Chase. Chase is his new name (= 

Leona Lionheart -- Noodles, Noodly, Noodle-face, Leona Lioness

Patti D. -- Patti Pie, Patti Poo, Pat Pie, Fatty Patti, etc 

Clarisse Eclair -- Clair

Little Tyke -- Little Tyke


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

We pretty much call all our goats by their registered names, some just part of the name if its longer. We have one doe that her reg name is just a number, so she is "April" because that is what her last owner called her. I guess the only one that is a little different is Maggie, she is usually "Maggie Moo" or just "Moo". When we run out of milk my husband usually says hes going down to get Moo milk for his coffee (yes she is a boer, but sure would make a great home milker lol)


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I don't really have nicknames for mine...I just use their registered names most the time... part of their registered name is their "barn name" usually. Like Winter Wonderland is just "Wonder" so some I shorten...but they don't really have nicknames.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Bootsie/Boots/Old Girl
Hollow Ache R Binkey /Bink Bink
Boggs Whitetail Ranch Penelope /Penny/ Princess P
Ol Country 38 Murphy/ Murph
Dollys Acre MY Foxy Lil' Lady Baby Girl/ Foxy Baby
Angel/ Angel Baby/ Angel B***** (can be at times!)
Heidi Heidi/ DeeDee
Teddy Tedman/Tedro


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

We are really bad about calling our animals by silly names! You should hear all the nicknames of my sisters' dogs! :laugh: Worty-Bippy, Tucky, and Piglet, to name a few!
Since there are so many, I'll just list the funniest.

Tessie - Moonis
Annie Oakley - Ammie, Aminy, Annie Oak-Leaf
Gold Nugget - Nolapia
Cyclone - Typo


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

milkmaid said:


> We are really bad about calling our animals by silly names! You should hear all the nicknames of my sisters' dogs! :laugh: Worty-Bippy, Tucky, and Piglet, to name a few!
> Since there are so many, I'll just list the funniest.
> 
> Tessie - Moonis
> ...


I love Annie Oak-Leaf XDD

When Patti was little, she had some "tummy troubles" and got poop all over herself. Thus, sometimes we still call her "Patti Poo" or "Poopy Pie/Patti" :laugh:


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

Aw, fun topic. 

Empathy - Eclair (her barn name), Claire, Clary Sage, Little Momma. 
Fiona - Nona, Noni, Brat, Pickles
Madeleine - Maddie, Mad, Mad Hatter 
Charlotte - mostly I just call her Charlotte but occasionally Lottie or Charlie 

And all of them get called various terms of endearment such as darlin', honey, baby, dear, etc.


----------



## Goat Hollow (Apr 1, 2012)

De La Rey - ReyMan, De La Dumba**, Rey
Comet - Com, Comey
Wooley Bear - Wooly
Wickett - Wick

Depends on the day, and for Rey, the mood he's in and the shenanagins he gets into! :slapfloor:


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Most of ours get called by part of their registered name, but some get special names. 
My ASB Stallion reg name is Gold and Bold but his barn name before I got him was Trigger. . . So we call him Trigger or Triggie etc.
Chopane's Lucky Lady: Lucky, Lady Luck, Momma Mare
Angel we some times call: Pudge or Pudgy or my fav Super Pudge!!!
Our Ducksuck a Doodles
Our Ram Lamb: Ramma-Lamma or Ramma-Lamma-ding-dong


Now we normally name our animals unique names like:
Our Ducks: Fido, Sugar, Ann, Spice, Sweet, Sour, etc
Or our solid black cat we named Snowball!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

This is a fun topic!

Dill's GA Rinky Dink - Lucille
Dill's F Talk That Talk - Talker 
Dill's F Firecracker - Cracker or Crackie
Lost Prairie AV You Da One -Yoda or YoYo 
Dill's GA Headliner - Jerry
Sugar Moon Sky Pilot -Pilot or Pilon 
Velvet Acres Superstar Sydney -Suddy
CADDAYPIE Vanessa Morgan -Vanessa or Nessa
PW Magical Magnolia -Maggie or Mags
PW Sweet Mabelline -Mabel or Mabes
Little Tots Estate Jorja Peach -Peach or Peaches


----------



## InChristAloneMom (May 23, 2012)

Zanzabeez BTC Enta Gamil = Gamy
Zanzabeez CC Zahara Habibi = Hahzi
Kids Corral LB L'il Seraphim = Sera
Al Thunder W Tarek = Tarek
Top of Hill Farms Isabella = Bella Boo


----------



## rosti (Feb 1, 2011)

Dream Dust YBZ Altheda= Theda
Too Much Bucks Shadow's Sultan= Sultan, Silly Sultan or Stinky Sultan :laugh: 
Too Much Bucks Passion's Desire=Desi
Woest-Hoeve Cameo= Cameo or Cami


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

well im boring. 

violet = violet mainly, sometimes vi, miss violet,, or violent. 
gemma = gemma or sometimes gem
hallo = hallo
zenny = zenny or zen

the boys are a bit different. 
lancelot =snowy, snowman, snowy boy
kodiak = kody or koda but usually just kodiak

i also tend to call the boys "little man" and the girls "missie"


----------



## Shazzles (Apr 28, 2012)

Rubicon= Rubi or Rubi May
Bucket= Bucky
Beetle Juice= BJ
Gizmo= Giz
Jasmin= Jaz
Buglet= Bug or Bugaboo
The rest get their proper names LOL


----------



## LetsGoKids (Mar 20, 2012)

Mine all have nicknames, but these are my favorite nicknames
Lucy- Goose, loosey goosey
Sammy- Samura, sammy-rye
Nikki- Nik-nak, Nik, Nikkers
Grace- Gracie, Graciepoo
Shadow- Horse, Monster
Buttercup- Butter
Spud- Spongeman
Benjamin- Pretty boy


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

This is a fun thread for sure.
I was with Milkmaid thinking how silly all these names are.
Was going to say I call mine by their registered names but then remember that they have nicknames also.
I don't use them often.

Abigail-Abigail or Abi
Macy-Macy-fat tank-tank
Spirit-Spirit
Pied Piper-Piper
Juna- Juna or Juna B 
Molly-Molly, Moll, Pain in tha butt
Casey-Casey
High Society- still needs a nickname


----------



## Shazzles (Apr 28, 2012)

Ohh and Wiley's proper name is whips and chains
They often get called names but wont say them on here LOL. It is only when they are being naughty. Which is more often than not


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I like this thread! 

Goldenbrook Farm OT Gingersnap - Gingersnap or Snap-Snappy
Goldenbrook Farm OT Georgia - Georgia LOL!
J.O.Y. Farm MR Brook - Brook or Brookie
J.O.Y. Farm RF Love Bug - Love Bug, Lovey, Luvers, or Luver Bugs
Phoenix Rising Amaze Me - Mazie or Maze and sometimes bowling ball! LOL! (she has a big belly!)
Phoenix Rising Cream Puff - Cream Puff or Puffy


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

Little Tots Estate Leonidas - King Leo
Dill's GA King Arthur - King Arthur or Arthur

NC PromisedLand RC Rain Drop- Queenie or Rain
NC PromisedLand Sharp Cloey - Black Beauty or Cloey
Dill's BF Ragtime - Ragtime
Dill's BF Elfin Magic - Magic
Dill's XM French Twist - Twisty
Dill's FK Festival - Miss Mess - Festival
Little Tots Estate Isolde - Isolde or Izzy
Fields of Grace Oriana- Golden Child or Rabbit 
Fields of Grace Fimbrithil - Fimi
Susurrare Salix Guinevere - Baby girl or Gwen
SGM ES Angelica- Princess Pushy - Angel
Blue Moon Acres Katie - Katie the Grouch
Draco, Gus, Hercules, & Aliosious - wethers


----------



## Bambi (Jun 10, 2012)

Some of our goats:
Amos "get down"
Patty "no-no"
Annie "no brain"
Bobbaloo "quit"
Lucy "cloud of pew" ( for obvious reasons)
Evie "the heavy"


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Ok I hope noone laughs too hard at me for some of mine. Some times when I am feeling good I talk to them like they are babies which I am sure is a little weird.

Joy- BAD words normally come out at her because she can be mean. Or I just call her by her name
Hope- is just Hopey
Faith- Faithers. She is such a lover and always gives me kisses
Freckles- Fat lard
Sky- Sky bert
Cashmere- is cash
Valentine- Valentine
Jasmine- Jazz
Porsche- Porschy
Cindy- Cinders
Jan- Janiffer
Marsha- Marshmellow
Jager- Jager
Caliber-Caliber
Bonequiqui- goat
Cookie Dough- Nubian


----------



## Mini Goat Lover (May 4, 2011)

Well, my nicknames are kind of plane.

Snow White= Snowy
LadyIsATramp= Lady
Bella Blue= Bella
Blue Rosebud= Rosebud
Sir Jake= Jake or Jakers


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

InChristAloneMom said:


> Bella Boo


??!!!?? :shocked: 
Love it!

Tabatha: Tabbers or my old girl
Halo: Halo (oh well)
Angel: Sugar (We had a goat over 25 years ago named Sugar and for some reason we keep calling Angel that.)
Star: my best girl
Chocolate Chip: ChaCha or Chachers
Tommy: TommyBoy (Or NO JUMPING UP)

Some of you guys are very creative.


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

Mercedes (registered name) = Lissa, Liss Liss, Lissa Marie Mercedes (when she's bad), Big Momma, Queenie, Big Bully
Pheobe = Fifi, Fifi Marie, ScardyCat
Rosie = Rosie bear, Rosiekins, Rosie Marie

Babies:
Morpheus = Mo, Moseph
Lancelot = Lance, Lancey
Apple Bloom = Apple, Apps, Appie

Thor = Thorawesome, Thorable (plays on awesome and adorable)
Maximus = Max, Maxi, Maxi Pad

Kirby = Kirbs, Kirbykins
Demetrius = Demi, Demdem

Vittoria = Vitty, Itty Bitty Vitty, Vittykins
Nicodemus = Nico, Nicki


----------



## TexasRanger (Feb 2, 2010)

Lovey (RIP): Lovebug
Snickers: Snik, Snik Snik, Sneakers, The Blimp, Wide Load, The Blob, Baby Machine.
Mishka (RIP): Meesh, Mish, The Grey Goat, The Alien (her head looked like ET's). 
Bunny: Bun, Bun Bun, Honey Bun
Eddy: Ed, Eduardo 
Artemis: Ari, The Carpet (shared the name with her mother), The Shag Goat. 
Athena: Atina (A-teen-a)
Chickadee: Chick Chick,Chickadeedle, Deedlebug. 
Angelica: Holstein Cow, Space Case, Squirrely goat. 
Taffy: Taff, Taff-a-lump
Micka: The Devil Goat, That Black Goat


----------



## CapriGem (May 12, 2010)

Here are my nicknames for some of my herd.

Lily- Lily Licker (she used to be bitey when she was a kid, now she knows better and just licks now)

Nutmeg- Meg

Tawny- Tawny Bonnie Boo 

Laurel- LaLa

Sweet Peanut- Pea

Cafe Mocha- Mocha

Coral- Core

DrivenUNuts- Nutsy

Orchid- Orchy

Toote Suite- Tooty

Surely Dynomite- Dyna

Blue Pavan- Pav or Blue Boy

Boomerang- Boomer or Loud Mouth


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

Capricorff Ranch Zelda---Jenny, Old Girl
Capricorff Ranch Barclay---Barclay, several swear words
Leela---Leela, Little Thing
Ganon---Ganon, Big Boy
Azrael---Azrael, Oz, Ozzie, Little Man
Black Widow---Baby Girl, Lard Butt, Widow, Natasha (i don't call her that, but my friend does. He also named her.)

I traded Jenny and Leela to a 4h family for a doe and her daughter, so I'll post theirs when they get here tomorrow.


----------



## fd123 (May 29, 2012)

Bella > [email protected]@t GET-DOWN!! PIG, STOP-IT, Fat Girl, sweet baby
Lilly > same as her twin Bella ( both are unregistered Boers)
Mixed nannie > Momma goat>, STOP-IT, [email protected]@h, CRAZY, and Im getting rid of YOU! and Im tired of you! (shes the queen)
baby mixed nannie > BABY GOAT > SWEET BABY, little baby, baby girl

I love all of my goats even though they make me mad at times. It gets no Sweeter than my twin boers. :thumbup:


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

Ok, the new guys:
Adeleine--addy
Beverly--Bev
Mr. Attitude Jr.--twit, Tude


----------

